# What is up? replies don't show up and notification quote message keeps reappearing



## Greg K (Jan 10, 2013)

Since about 2:30PM PST, I have had  the following issues:
1. Replies and posts after Morrus's first comment  in my thread don't always show.  If I come back to the page, all of the reply's after 3:05 (or thereabout) are gone. Sometimes, they will show if I hit refresh and sometimes not.  If they do show, they are gone the next time I return to view the thread. Repeat. (Note:  my initial post and the thread did not appear in my browser for several minutes_

2. Every time, I hit refresh, I receive a quote notification and it is always notification of  Morrus's initial reply to my post. I have not, previously, had this issue.


----------



## darjr (Jan 10, 2013)

[MENTION=5038]Greg K[/MENTION] can you quote this response?


----------



## tadr (Jan 10, 2013)

darjr said:


> can you quote this response?




This isn't any at all like the DM playing two NPC's having a conversation with each other. Not at all.


----------



## darjr (Jan 10, 2013)

tadr said:


> This isn't any at all like the DM playing two NPC's having a conversation with each other. Not at all.




Nope, it's like the DM talking directly to one of the NPC's.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 10, 2013)

There does appear to be some caching wonkiness going on.


----------



## darjr (Jan 10, 2013)

Yea, I'm not seeing it as bad, but I am.


----------



## Greg K (Jan 10, 2013)

darjr said:


> [MENTION=5038]Greg K[/MENTION] can you quote this response?




quoting


----------



## darjr (Jan 10, 2013)

Yea, it's there. All of it.
 @_*Morrus*_ I've let Steven know.

It does look like a hard refresh in chrome pulls in an updated page.


----------



## tadr (Jan 10, 2013)

darjr said:


> Yea, it's there. All of it.
> I've let Steven know.
> 
> It does look like a hard refresh in chrome pulls in an updated page.




testing again.


----------



## darjr (Jan 10, 2013)

still present. Not as bad, but still here.


----------



## Shemeska (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been having the same problem. Nothing new shows up in any given forum unless I refresh the page, and only then does anything recent appear. When I then go to any thread, no recent posts appear unless that individual page is itself refreshed as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 21, 2013)

I've had it happen a few times, but not in the past 12 hours.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah I have the same problem. Also marking the forum as read doesnt seem to work for me via double-clicking the icon in front of a forum


----------



## steeldragons (Jan 21, 2013)

Been happening constantly for me all weekend. Finally, today, cleared my cache (though I was hoping once the new server was up, it would stop and I wouldn't have to). But still happening...or rather, a notification that I've already checked simply won't go away.

And, since clearing my cache, the log in keeps asking me to log in every 2 or 3 pages I click on.

Sure it'll all get worked out soon. But in the interest of hearing from various quarters, lettin' y'all know anyway. 
--SD


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2013)

We're now actively caching the site at this end, so it'll continue to happen until the new server is running!  The current (temp) one can't handle the traffic without caching the content.

It is a pain, I know -- but at least the site's up.  I promise this is a temporary thing!


----------



## steeldragons (Jan 24, 2013)

No more caching pages! No more screwed up notifications!

WOOHOO! YAY! WOOHOO!

Hope everything went smoothly with the transfer and, as always,

THANK YOU MORRUS & DARJR & all of the ENWORLD team!


----------

